# U.S. Airline Loses Netanyahu's Bodyguards' Pistols



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

Ooopsie - from the BBC....


> Not even officers from Israeli security service Shin Bet can escape the scourge of lost luggage it seems.
> 
> A bag belonging to agents travelling with Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu was mistakenly put on a flight from New York to Los Angeles, not to Washington.
> 
> ...



Shoulda flown El Al, boys....


----------

